

How Much Is a Professor Worth? - sew
http://www.nytimes.com/2012/04/02/world/europe/02iht-educlede02.html?pagewanted=all

======
canopylabs
Thanks for posting this. Have you read the book?

I'm from Canada and am very surprised at Canada's high rankings. Wondering if
the authors took into account the relative differences between university /
college systems across countries. Canada has a lot more "colleges" (i.e.
technical schools) relative to universities -- our terminology is literally
different here. Curious if it in any way affects the results.

There's also a related issue of brain drains / gains to related industries
(e.g., banking or corporate analytics) within countries.

